# NRA with social



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

My wife is Dutch but has a ssn. Last year I filed single as we bot get pensions from the Dutch.
The only US money is my military pension.

The base told me I don't have to claim the Dutch pensions because of the tax treaties.

Would I be able to file jointly even though she has no us income and would I have to 

claim her Dutch pension.

Hope it makes sense.

Thanks in advance

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't think she qualifies for the free $1200 stimulus check, if that's what you're really asking.


----------

